# Is there a way to cap a Toro rotor?



## nabril15 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello, I'm new to this forum.

I have a few Rainbird 5000 rotors that I would like to cap or close off. I know that I can unscrew the rotor and screw a 3/4 inch pvc cap down there. But that will get buried, and if I want to enable that spot in the future, it will be hard to locate it.
Or, I can screw in a 3/4 inch extender of some sort and cap IT off closer to the surface.
I would like to know if something exists that can be screwed into the housing of my existing rotor that will close it off - some sort of a cap. I know that the Rainbird XC1800 caps can be used on spray heads, but does something similar exist for rotors?


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Im not sure for Toro stuff, but if you switched them out with hunter I-20s they have a shut off valve on the top to turn the head off.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

The rainbird 5000 plus has a shut off feature. Only i know that would work besides plugging the riser.



nabril15 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I have a few Rainbird 5000 rotors that I would like to cap or close off. I know that I can unscrew the rotor and screw a 3/4 inch pvc cap down there. But that will get buried, and if I want to enable that spot in the future, it will be hard to locate it.
> Or, I can screw in a 3/4 inch extender of some sort and cap IT off closer to the surface.
> I would like to know if something exists that can be screwed into the housing of my existing rotor that will close it off - some sort of a cap. I know that the Rainbird XC1800 caps can be used on spray heads, but does something similar exist for rotors?


----------



## nabril15 (Jan 14, 2019)

unclebucks06 said:


> The rainbird 5000 plus has a shut off feature. Only i know that would work besides plugging the riser.


Right, but mine aren't plus.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I don't know of anything that will go into that 5000 series.

However, if you plan on installing an extension and capping it off, then I'd recommend just replacing the unit with a 32sa or 42sa. It's the same amount of work and gives you a permanent shut off valve to use whenever.


----------



## nabril15 (Jan 14, 2019)

Austinite said:


> I don't know of anything that will go into that 5000 series.
> 
> However, if you plan on installing an extension and capping it off, then I'd recommend just replacing the unit with a 32sa or 42sa. It's the same amount of work and gives you a permanent shut off valve to use whenever.


Thank you Austinite.. What is a 32sa or 42sa?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Those are rainbird rotor models. 32 is half inch and 42 is 3/4 inch inlet. Both have shut offs, should be the same size as the 5000 that you have so no extra digging or weirdness.


----------



## nabril15 (Jan 14, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Those are rainbird rotor models. 32 is half inch and 42 is 3/4 inch inlet. Both have shut offs, should be the same size as the 5000 that you have so no extra digging or weirdness.


Gotcha. Thanks. Or a rainbird 5000 plus as well; it also has a shutoff


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Yep. Either one. Better than an extension that you might have to replace if you decide to activate it again.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

How about this - a 4-6" long piece of PVC with a cap threaded on one end?


----------



## nabril15 (Jan 14, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> How about this - a 4-6" long piece of PVC with a cap threaded on one end?


thanks SC. Yes, I mentioned that as an option in the opening post. My goal is to shut off that rotor, but leave it visible should I want to turn it on in the future. I will build a 3/4" extension pipe with a cap that sticks out enough to be seen/found.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

nabril15 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I have a few Rainbird 5000 rotors that I would like to cap or close off. I know that I can unscrew the rotor and screw a 3/4 inch pvc cap down there. But that will get buried, and if I want to enable that spot in the future, it will be hard to locate it.
> Or, I can screw in a 3/4 inch extender of some sort and cap IT off closer to the surface.
> I would like to know if something exists that can be screwed into the housing of my existing rotor that will close it off - some sort of a cap. I know that the Rainbird XC1800 caps can be used on spray heads, but does something similar exist for rotors?


The Rainbird 5000 plus (with the shutoff) guts fit in a standard 5000 body, no problem. You can replace the inards by just unscrewing the cap and making the swap, also swap the nozzle, shut off the valve in the plus and done. The rotor still pops up but doesn't spray. When you want to turn it back on, just open the valve in the top of the plus.

I swap 5000 and 5000 plus inards all the time. Depends what I happen to have on hand and what's needed for a particular repair.


----------

